# connecting rgb fans...help



## himendra (Oct 25, 2020)

hi guys...im total newbie. trying to connect extra rgb fans to the motherboard. the mobo has 4 pin headers, 2 of them, and the antec prizm 120mm fans that i have use 3 pin connectors, and im using kind of an adapter that came with the package, the  thing is that even the adapter has a 3 pin connector, will it work? or is it an error?
please check the picture attached
thanks a lot


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 26, 2020)

4 pin connectors (RGB) are 12V and 3 pin aRGB are 5V.
Connecting both is a good way to break something.
Chances are your expensive aRGB fans won't light up again if power is turned on to them.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> 4 pin connectors (RGB) are 12V and 3 pin aRGB are 5V.
> Connecting both is a good way to break something.



^ this. dont mix 5V and 12V devices, you'll cause a fire.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 26, 2020)

That just looks wrong to me.  Unless your lights have these connectors, to connect to the correct header, don't connect them.


----------



## himendra (Oct 26, 2020)

guys this is what i have. the original 3 pin connector looks like that...what can i do in this situation? 
will at least the fans work?? 
theres a plastic device called 'controller' these r connected to, a total of 3 fans, i havent connected the LED STRIPS. i dont like them.
thanks


----------



## Totally (Oct 26, 2020)

no that header is analog RGB(4-pin) and it runs at 12v
you need a digital RGB header(3-pin) that runs at  5v

plugging your fans dRGB(whoever thought it was a great idea to rebrand digital rgb lights as addressable rgb should be shot) into that header is going to cook the leds.

What model mobo is that?
nvm, got it off of your other help thread. yah that mobo has no dRGB headers you'll need to get different fans.


----------



## himendra (Oct 26, 2020)

Totally said:


> no that header is analog RGB(4-pin) and it runs at 12v
> you need a digital RGB header(3-pin) that runs at  5v
> 
> plugging your fans dRGB(whoever thought it was a great idea to rebrand digital rgb lights as addressable rgb should be shot) into that header is going to cook the leds.
> ...


does that mean The fans wont even work??????? idnt care about the lights but wont they even ventilate the system?
mobo is asus tuf gaming b460-m plus



tigger said:


> That just looks wrong to me.  Unless your lights have these connectors, to connect to the correct header, don't connect them.View attachment 173328


hmm thank you, but what about the fans? i just want the fans to work? the other 4 pin i think is the fan connector and ive connected it to the mobo fan socket


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2020)

The fans totally can work, you just need a third party controller. Any DRGB/ARGB fan controller will work.

The fans themselves will work, just no lighting until you get a controller.


----------



## himendra (Oct 26, 2020)

Mussels said:


> The fans totally can work, you just need a third party controller. Any DRGB/ARGB fan controller will work.
> 
> The fans themselves will work, just no lighting until you get a controller.



thank the gods the fans will work. ☝ the image shows the default controller i got with the fans. do i need to get another one? can you tell me which controller on amazon? 
thank you


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2020)

Oh you already have something there... let me use my magic powers of observation....


okay that wires up to the reset button of the case, so that controls all the lighting needs. that extra wire you're confused about that could lead to the mobo is optional

just click the buttons on that controller, or use the reset button.


----------



## himendra (Oct 26, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Oh you already have something there... let me use my magic powers of observation....
> 
> 
> okay that wires up to the reset button of the case, so that controls all the lighting needs. that extra wire you're confused about that could lead to the mobo is optional
> ...


i dont understand a thing!! u mean even the lights could work? i saw a utube video and connected the towers reset button to the controller, for the light control. but what abt the connection with the mobo???


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2020)

the connection to the motherboard is totally optional, to let the mobo control them. You already *have* a controller wired up and ready to go... use its buttons, or the case reset button to control it. You're good to go.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 26, 2020)

himendra said:


> i dont understand a thing!! u mean even the lights could work? i saw a utube video and connected the towers reset button to the controller, for the light control. but what abt the connection with the mobo???


Lights won't work, only the fans will.
You already have the DC in connected.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Lights won't work, only the fans will.
> You already have the DC in connected.



his case came with an RGB controller, he just didnt show it in the first photo. he's good to go.


----------



## himendra (Oct 26, 2020)

Mussels said:


> his case came with an RGB controller, he just didnt show it in the first photo. he's good to go.


YAAAAAHHHOOOOOOOOOO
HURRRAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
thank you man, but for the fan connection, the 4 pin from the controller to the mobo should be there right? sorry if its a dumb question


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2020)

himendra said:


> YAAAAAHHHOOOOOOOOOO
> HURRRAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> thank you man, but for the fan connection, the 4 pin from the controller to the mobo should be there right? sorry if its a dumb question



thats a fan splitter, so if you connect that to the motherboard and set a fan speed you like, all the fans will run at the same speed.


----------



## himendra (Oct 26, 2020)

Mussels said:


> thats a fan splitter, so if you connect that to the motherboard and set a fan speed you like, all the fans will run at the same speed.


oookok ive assembled the pc and now lets see what happens when i start it...hope it doesnt blow up


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2020)

if you live, let us know (and show some pics of the system)


----------



## himendra (Oct 26, 2020)

i have not been able to switch it on becoz the main power plug pins are like this
and the ups sockets r round ones


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 26, 2020)

himendra said:


> i have not been able to switch it on becoz the main power plug pins are like thisView attachment 173348
> and the ups sockets r round ones


Looks like the outlet used in the UK.
I was wrong maybe?








						Mains electricity by country - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2020)

surely you'd have another power cable around, they call them 'kettle cords' here because most kettles use them


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Mussels said:


> surely you'd have another power cable around, they call them 'kettle cords' here because most kettles use them


I was leaning towards the UPS being an import with a different plug.


----------



## himendra (Oct 26, 2020)

the ups has round slots...this is the power supply plug. ive just bought a converter....now ill return home n see what happens

it turned on...no bad sounds...but monitor says no signal, ive attached the hdmi cable and the monitors on it as well. what more wires need connecting?

should i connect the mobo hdmi to monitor first? rather than graphics card hdmi?


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 26, 2020)

himendra said:


> should i connect the mobo hdmi to monitor first? rather than graphics card hdmi?


If the CPU has a iGPU you can as a troubleshooting step.


----------



## himendra (Oct 26, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> If the CPU has a iGPU you can as a troubleshooting step.


i dnt know whats an igpu but i did try connecting mobo with hdmi to monitor...still no signal. i am going to try the old cable now...from mobo to monitor, i think its call a vga cable


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 26, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Oh you already have something there... let me use my magic powers of observation....
> 
> 
> okay that wires up to the reset button of the case, so that controls all the lighting needs. that extra wire you're confused about that could lead to the mobo is optional
> ...



Here is a link to the manual for the controller if it helps.
https://www.antec.com/documents/product/cooling-Prizm Fan_controller manual.pdf


----------



## himendra (Oct 26, 2020)

i had not connected the graphics card power supply....but even then theres no display



tigger said:


> Here is a link to the manual for the controller if it helps.
> https://www.antec.com/documents/product/cooling-Prizm Fan_controller manual.pdf


rgb is working thanks

guys...i changed both ram slots...display came....thank god it did...phew! 
thanks to everybody on this forum, and you guys, love you.
ill move ahead with the things now


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2020)

dont forget to set the RAM manually in the BIOS (XMP on) and away you go


----------



## himendra (Oct 26, 2020)

Mussels said:


> dont forget to set the RAM manually in the BIOS (XMP on) and away you go


theres an option to turn on the xmp....i dnt know whats that...but can tell a little more?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2020)

himendra said:


> theres an option to turn on the xmp....i dnt know whats that...but can tell a little more?



sets your RAM to full speed


----------



## himendra (Oct 26, 2020)

Mussels said:


> sets your RAM to full speed


oh just enabling xmp does that...
oh is that overclocking? u see i cant manage things like overclocking...becoz i dont know shit. can it harm the pc? lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2020)

himendra said:


> oh just enabling xmp does that...
> oh is that overclocking? u see i cant manage things like overclocking...becoz i dont know shit. can it harm the pc? lol



without XMP, ram runs at 2133. with XMP, it can run at whatever its factory speed is (likely quite a bit higher)
XMP is rarely unstable, and cannot harm anything.


----------



## himendra (Oct 26, 2020)

Mussels said:


> without XMP, ram runs at 2133. with XMP, it can run at whatever its factory speed is (likely quite a bit higher)
> XMP is rarely unstable, and cannot harm anything.


wow. ok lets do it
thanks a lot


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 26, 2020)

himendra said:


> View attachment 173345
> guys this is what i have. the original 3 pin connector looks like that...what can i do in this situation?
> will at least the fans work??
> theres a plastic device called 'controller' these r connected to, a total of 3 fans, i havent connected the LED STRIPS. i dont like them.
> thanks


I thunk the connector you are looking for is at the top of the board near the CPU fan header.


----------



## himendra (Oct 26, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I thunk the connector you are looking for is at the top of the board near the CPU fan header.


thanks for replying. im using a controller now, and look once again aince u point it out.
thank you



Mussels said:


> without XMP, ram runs at 2133. with XMP, it can run at whatever its factory speed is (likely quite a bit higher)
> XMP is rarely unstable, and cannot harm anything.



guys i am downloading the drivers for the motherboard...and the things in device manager that have yellow mark on it....my mobo is asus tuf gaming b460-plus. after downloading it when i try to run the setup it says 'you dnt meet minimum requirements' whyyy? some of them got installed no problem! can u please check the images attached and say something...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2020)

Those pages can include drivers for different revisions of the motherboard, a common example is they'll change wifi or ethernet adaptors between regions. Dont stress if they wont install.

you probably need the intel chipset driver, i think this is the latest generic link








						Support for Intel® Software Products
					

Find support information, product highlights, featured content, downloads and more for Intel® Software Products.




					downloadcenter.intel.com


----------



## himendra (Oct 27, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Those pages can include drivers for different revisions of the motherboard, a common example is they'll change wifi or ethernet adaptors between regions. Dont stress if they wont install.
> 
> you probably need the intel chipset driver, i think this is the latest generic link
> 
> ...


oh ok ...coz they wont install.
thank you for the link


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2020)

try windows update, its incredibly rare for it to miss any drivers.


----------



## himendra (Oct 28, 2020)

Mussels said:


> try windows update, its incredibly rare for it to miss any drivers.


there were some updates already...ill check in the device manager if the yellow marks r there or not .


----------

